# Private rehoming of Jack russell x pug approx 5 months old



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been asked if i can help find a home for a jack russell x pug puppy.

I have only met the pup once but he lives with a young couple and a boy of just 4, he seemed okay around other dogs as was with my two and three others with no problems.

We are in the Hertfordshire, if anyone knows of anyone interested please contact me in the first instance with some background and i will then pass on family contact details.

This little lad is so young and i am sure will make someone such a lovely dog!


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

would they consider letting their little pup go to rescue?


----------



## Pushka (Jul 30, 2011)

Is this little lad still looking for a home?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

please pm me if a home is still needed

many thanks


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well i found a home for him just before i came on holiday a week ago and at the last minute the family decided the thought of letting him go was too painful and maybe they had panicked so have decided to keep him and get some help. 

I forgot about updating here cos of the holiday, but saw the thread while sunning myself on ship!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well after my post on holiday, the lad we care for came this morning, and told us they didnt have the dog anymore he had gone to a new home!!!!

Hope that the dog has been found a forever home with nice people!


----------

